# Vintage Norman Acoustic guitar bolt on neck angle adjustment



## OldGuitarPlayer (Feb 25, 2013)

Hello all,

I recently acquired a vintage early 1970's (pre-Godin) Norman B-20 acoustic guitar with the bolt on neck. Has anyone on the forum had any experience with these guitars and especially their bolt on necks? I would like to do a neck angle adjustment as to give more break angle at the saddle and was wondering what the procedure is for this on these types of necks. Is it as simple as loosening the two bolts at the back and then shimming the neck and then re-tightening the bolts? Any or all help would be appreciated.

Thanks,

OGP


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

this has a regular bolt on neck, with bolts going through the guitar and into the neck- sort of fender style?
i havent seen a norman like that,
but yeah, if the neck has a flat heel and bolts into a flat neck pocket,
you add shims to create the angle.

the bolt neck normans i have seen have two bolts entering thru the neck block,
accesible thru the soundhole.
you pull those bolts and the neck comes off-
but then to create the angle you need to shave the neck at its face,
same as you would with a regular dovetail style.
its easy though-
no glue to hassle with,
no finish damage,
no dovetail to deal with.


----------



## OldGuitarPlayer (Feb 25, 2013)

Yes it has two bolts that go through the back of the body and have chrome caps covering them on the back of the guitar. There is no neck plate like on a Fender. From what I understand Norman used this method of bolting the neck to the body until the early 1980's. I know Norman uses a different method today.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

well, if you can simply unbolt the neck that way, and have it pop off to reveal an electric style neck pocket,
you're golden.
shim it like a fender!


----------



## Oldmixon (Mar 19, 2021)

OldGuitarPlayer said:


> Yes it has two bolts that go through the back of the body and have chrome caps covering them on the back of the guitar. There is no neck plate like on a Fender. From what I understand Norman used this method of bolting the neck to the body until the early 1980's. I know Norman uses a different method today.


I know this thread is old, but did you have success with the neck adjustment? I have the exact same guitar and am looking to adjust the neck. I'm wondering if it can be that simple because it seems to me that the four dowls connecting the flat heel would no longer connect to the neck block at a 90 degree angle.

On a separate note, I've had this guitar for about 15 years, never really bothering to dive into the construction specifics. After learning about materials and construction though, I am phenomenally happy with it. I feel lucky that I decided to buy it on a whim. I've always absolutely loved the rough, unfinished look of it. I was under the impression that the top was solid spruce, but after digging, I believe these 70's models are yellow birch ply. If anything, I'm probably happier that the top is strong, considering the sound produced. Won't be dealing with an unacceptably bellied bridge anytime soon. I'm not concerned about top notch sound projection anyway, since I mic it. It sounds neither glassy and slick, nor cheap. Very respectable and compelling sound. It's like the sm7b of guitars in its value proposition, but much more unique looking and versatile.


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

It's a shame that too often people don't come back with the resul

I'm sure it is very easy to do like any electric guitar bolt on neck .









Acoustic guitar with Bolt-On Neck


Just wanted to share this, I thought it was neat. I had never seen an acoustic guitar with a Bolt On neck before this one. And old Italian EKO Classical guitar.




www.guitarscanada.com





NGD Vintage Canadian Content... Norman Classical Guitar...


----------



## OldGuitarPlayer (Feb 25, 2013)

Sorry for not seeing this sooner. I don't have that Norman any more. Simply pop those caps off that cover the bolts. Loosen the bolts enough to slide a shim between the neck and the body and then simply tighten the bolts and replace the caps. It took maybe 10 minutes? Best of luck!


----------



## Oldmixon (Mar 19, 2021)

Honestly, pretty fast reply considering the thread is eight years old. How readily did your neck loosen? Doesn't sound like you applied heat or anything like that. I'm starting to wonder if mine is maybe glued with hide glue as well.


----------



## Oldmixon (Mar 19, 2021)

Oldmixon said:


> Honestly, pretty fast reply considering the thread is seven years old. How readily did your neck loosen? Doesn't sound like you applied heat or anything like that. I'm starting to wonder if mine is maybe glued with hide glue as well.


Nevermind, I got it


----------

